#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит с дзэн-мастером Ву Бонгом в СПб.

## Chong_Kwan

С 26-го по 29-е августа 2004 Дзэн-центр Дэ Хва Сон Вон в Санкт-Петербурге проводит трехдневный ретрит с дзэн-мастером Ву Бонгом

График такой:

26-го августа в 18 часов - встреча с Учителем перед началом ретрита, речь Дхармы, вопросы. Инструктаж для новичков.
27-29 августа - ретрит. Окончание - днем 29-го августа.

По окончании ретрита будет проводиться ритуал принятия буддийских обетов.

О своем желании принять участия в ретрите, пожалуйста, сообщите организаторам как можно раньше.
Телефоны: (812) 249-4820 (Ольга и Борис), (812) 956-2973 (Александр).

Вся дополнительная информация - http://www.kwanumzen.spb.ru/

===

Ву Бонг Сон Са Ним (Якоб Перл) родился в 1950 году в Польше и еще ребенком эмигрировал с родителями в США. Его первое знакомство с буддизмом произошло в возрасте 20-ти лет. До того как в 1972 году он встретился с дзэн-мастером Сунг Саном и стал его первым учеником в Америке, Сон Са Ним практиковал с Судзуки-роси в дзэн-центре Сан-Франциско и год практики посвятил занятиям с Тартангом Тулку Ринпоче в медитационном центре тибетской школы Ньингма в Беркли (Калифорния). В 1978 году он помогает дзэн-мастеру Сунг Сану в создании Польского дзэн-центра Школы "Кван Ум". В 1984 он получает инку и начинает давать Учение в США и Европе. В 1993 Ву Бонг Сон Са Ним получил передачу Дхармы.

Дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг имеет университетский диплом по математике и работал в нескольких фирмах в качестве инженера и менеджера. Он имеет четвертый дан в корейском стиле фехтования Шим Гум До и обучает этому искусству. Дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг женат, у него двое детей.

Ву Бонг Сон Са Ним является ведущим учителем во многих дзэн-центрах Европы, США и главным учителем в Школе дзэн "Кван Ум" в Европе.


Квансеум босаль!
________________

----------


## Банзай

Сашка, брат!
Помешает только жуткий случай.

----------

